# Thyroid Cancer on the rise.



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, there are some links in this article which I thought some people might find interesting,

http://live.psu.edu/story/61411


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, it was interesting. I would love to know why it is becoming much more prevalent.


----------

